
Ask HN: How do adblockers work? - anthony_james
Why can some ads still get through them, and how can websites detect them?
======
arkitaip
It's a cat and mouse game really:

1\. Overview of ad blockers and detection:
[http://www.detectadblock.com/](http://www.detectadblock.com/)

2\. Ad network agnostic approach:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4869154/how-to-detect-
adb...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4869154/how-to-detect-adblock-on-
my-website)

3\. anti-adblocker... killer: [https://github.com/reek/anti-adblock-
killer](https://github.com/reek/anti-adblock-killer)

